# Asus G752 CPU wird sehr heiss



## Rinkadink (23. Februar 2017)

Guten Morgen,

bei meinem neuen Notebook (Asus G752VT) erwärmt sich die CPU in bestimmten Anwendungen auf bis zu 100 Grad. Gemessen habe ich dieses mit HWinfo und parallel mit Coretemp.
Das Programm Prime95 und zusätzlich FurMark kann ich problemlos für eine längere Zeit laufen lassen, einige der Kerne erhitzen sich auf maximal 87 Grad, was ja gerade so eben noch im Rahmen ist. Bei dem Spiel The Crew heizt sich die CPU jedoch deutlich über den bedenklichen Wert auf. Die GPU bleibt dabei recht Kühl, da bei diesem Notebook die Kühlsysteme für GPU und CPU vom inneren Layout her getrennt wurden.
Ist diese Temperatur für den Core i7 6700HQ vertretbar?

Gruß und danke für eure Tips!


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2017)

87 Grad sind in Ordnung aber 100 Grad führt unweigerlich zur Drosslung.
Wie hast du denn das Notebook positioniert? Frei auf dem Tisch?
Ich habe den 6700HQ ebenfalls (jedoch in einem Schenker Notebook) und dort erreiche ich diese Werte nicht (ja, Kühldesign ist ggf. anders | ja, CPUs sind alle unterschiedlich).
Vielleicht wurde mit der Wärmeleitpaste geschlampt - ich würde das Gerät zurück schicken, falls es noch geht und es ggf. neu ordern.

Zumal das Notebook in Sachen Kühlung eigentlich gut dimensioniert ist. Ich würde es tauschen.


----------



## tdi-fan (23. Februar 2017)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Ist diese Temperatur für den Core i7 6700HQ vertretbar?



Nein, der 6700HQ aus meinem EX-Clevo ist nicht mal an die 70 heran geraten.

Wie mein Vorredner bereits sagte, würde ich darauf tippen, dass da schlampig mit der Wärmeleitpaste umgegangen wurde.


----------



## Rinkadink (23. Februar 2017)

Hm. ich tippe ja schon darauf, dass es an bestimmten Anwendungen liegt, die der CPU so viel Dampf machen. Bei anderen Spielen (Overwatch, Doom, Planet Coaster) bleibt die CPU im grünen Bereich. Bisher machen mir nur die Temps bei The Crew sorgen. Ich denke daher eher nicht, dass die Kühlung in diesem Falle versagt und ein Tausch des Gerätes Abhilfe schafft.... Ausschließen kann ich es aber nicht, da ich auch schon gelesen habe, dass die Kühlpaste von den Asus Laptops nicht so prall sein soll....

Intel sagt jedoch auch TjMax 100 Grad zulässige Temperatur. 
http://ark.intel.com/de/products/88967/Intel-Core-i7-6700HQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz


----------



## tdi-fan (23. Februar 2017)

Das ist ein Makel des Notebooks, und ich wäre damit nicht zufrieden. 

Überleg mal, das Teil hat einen 4-stelligen Wert, und dafür sollte es, so wie das Marketing es versprochen hatte, auch laufen.


----------



## freezy94 (23. Februar 2017)

Also mit einem vierstelligen Wert würde ich mich mit dem Mangel auch nicht zufrieden geben. Heute ist es vielleicht nur bei The Crew und in der Zukunft?

Das die CPU bei Prime95 so kühl bleibt ist schon mal in Ordnung. Dennoch scheint ja etwas nicht zu stimmen. Ich habe gerade mal bei mir nachgeschaut. Meine CPU erreicht bei The Crew keine 60 Grad.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Spiel in legaler Version vorliegt? Durch kurze Recherche habe ich nämlich gelesen, dass wohl einige gecrackte Versionen hohe Temperaturen und/oder Auslastungen verursachen.

Intel gibt als TjMax 100 Grad an, das ist durchaus richtig. Allerdings drosselt die CPU irgendwann ihr Tempo, um dadurch abzukühlen und sich nicht selbst zu schädigen - die Performance nimmt dadurch allerdings auch stark ab.


----------



## Rinkadink (23. Februar 2017)

Ja, The Crew wurde tatsächlich legal erworben  Ich werde es noch einmal ein wenig beobachten und immer die Temperaturen loggen bei unterschiedlichen Anwendungen. Wenn es wirklich nur The Crew ist, dann wird das Game wohl in der Konstellation ein CPU Killer sein. Wenn es in anderen Anwendungen auch so sein wird, schicke ich das gerät zu Asus und hoffe, dass sie es mir nicht unverrichteter Dinge zurücksenden. Es bleibt ja noch die Möglichkeit, dass das Gerät tatsächlich in Ordnung ist.....


----------



## airXgamer (23. Februar 2017)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das Notebook positioniert? Frei auf dem Tisch?
> 
> Vielleicht wurde mit der Wärmeleitpaste geschlampt - ich würde das Gerät zurück schicken, falls es noch geht und es ggf. neu ordern.


Antwort auf die Frage wäre hilfreich, wobei Leute die sich um die Temperatur gedanken machen eher nicht ihre Notebook Hülle unterlegen


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Februar 2017)

airXgamer schrieb:


> Antwort auf die Frage wäre hilfreich, wobei Leute die sich um die Temperatur gedanken machen eher nicht ihre Notebook Hülle unterlegen



Das Notebook stand frei auf einem Schrank, jedoch habt ihr recht gehabt.... Eventuell stand es etwas zu nah mit den Luftauslässen an der Wand (so ca. 10 cm Abstand) und im Raum waren auch bestimmt 25 Grad. Gestern habe ich das Notebook nochmal mit The Crew befeuert, bei etwa 18 Grad im Raum und an einer anderen Stelle. Temperatur eines Kernes ging auf maximal 91 Grad, die anderen max. 85 Grad.... Immer noch ziemlich warm, aber dennoch innerhalb der Spezifikationen...


----------



## freezy94 (24. Februar 2017)

Das wäre noch innerhalb der Spezifikation, ja. Ich tippe dennoch darauf, dass die Wärmeleitpaste unsauber drauf geklatscht wurde.
Das bin ich mittlerweile von ASUS gewohnt (allerdings bei dedizierten Grafikkarten). Das Produkt an sich ist ja wertig.


----------

